# Micnova Extension Tube



## akazoly (Dec 3, 2010)

What do you think about this extension tube? http://www.micnova.com/EN/product/auto_focus_extension_tube_set.html

It is cheaper than Kenko. My budget is limited.
I have a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8. Can I use this tube on 50mm ?

Thank you!


----------



## Edsport (Dec 3, 2010)

If the lens fits your camera than this should fit your lens. Maybe you can get a better deal on ebay...


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2010)

Micnova website said:
			
		

> The Micnova Auto Extension Tube Set contains three tubes of different length, a 12 mm, 20 mm, and 36 mm Nikon;a 13 mm, 21 mm, and 31 mm CANON, which can be used individually or in any combination to obtain the desired magnification. *Kenko's* Auto Focus extension tubes are designed with all the circuitry and...


 
 When you care enough to plagerize the very best...

If they can't even take the time to edit the web-copy that they've stolen from someone else, do you really think their product is worth buying?


----------



## TimothyHughes (Dec 3, 2010)

I picked up a Kenko 3 tube set on eBay from Hong Kong for around $100. I'm pretty happy with it and have used it many times without issue. 

Considering ext. tubes connect to your camera body and lens and could damage both if the sizing/mounts are off, I think you'll have to decide whether it is worth it.


----------



## JacobGriz (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty much, they all work as long as they don't let light in.  You can buy them from ebay, amazon, etc. and just check reviews.  They have some on amazon for like $50 that still have metering.  Auto focus is pretty useless for extension tubes, so just move the lens to and from the subject.


----------

